# Online Christology course



## Grimmson (Jun 10, 2013)

Does anyone here know of a school or seminary (accredited or non-accredited) in the U.S. or the U.K. that offers a Christology class via distance and makes use of Greek and Hebrew in that class? And let me emphasize that it needs to be a distance course.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not sure about the extent of Greek/Hebrew used in the course, but Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary offers a course in Christology that should be recorded and available as a distance learning option. Christology taught by Beeke... can't go wrong.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jun 10, 2013)

The Free Church (Continuing) Seminary also would be a great option for a Christology course via distance.


----------



## rpeters (Jun 14, 2013)

I am in the midst to develop and something, just it is a long away from being done


----------



## Grimmson (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks all. The use of the biblical languages is a nonnegotiable for me, so I am going to check these schools out. I appreciate it.


----------



## mhseal (Jun 19, 2013)

Bryan beat me to it. We do have a Christology class available online at PRTS. I haven't taken this course yet, but I'm sure Dr. Beeke will go into the original languages where needed.


----------

